# Self Portraits | Studio Lights | Before/After Editing



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2015)

Been wanting to update my LinkedIn profile pic for some time now and figured Id sit myself down and fool around under my lights.

300 photos later and I had two i didn't hate.  After I got one for LinkedIn, I really wanted one with my awesome jean jacket.  Because helllo, it's a jean jacket and it's awesome.

And in the style of @DanOstergren I wanted to show some before/after editing work.

enjoy.




LinkedIn Profile Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr





Jean Jacket Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


These were both lit the same way:  I had my 36x48" softbox above me nearly camera axis pointing nearly straight down and I was holding a reflector to soften the shadows under my chin and get a little more light to the side of my face camera left (butterfly if you will).  Then just a second light positioned under my chair pointing back up to my backdrop -- i angled it slightly to light the area behind dark side of my face more than camera right. simple.





 


Here's a screen grab of the skin-smoothing I did.  I like to keep it as natural as possible while evening out skin tones and removing blemishes:












Otherwise these are pretty much straight out of camera with a crop and simple processing in LR.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 3, 2015)

Skin looks a wee bit red on my monitor, but otherwise solid work, I know how much of a bear studio selfies can be.

edit: just realized it was more of the screengrabs than the final images.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2015)

It's soooo hard when you can't see how ugly you are.

First two are final, my skin is a little red so looks normal to me.  Rather red than green I guess.

using tapatalk.


----------



## weepete (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice one mate, that's a really good lighting job IMO and a good insight into your process


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2015)

Pretty good, considering what you had to work with.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Pretty good, considering what you had to work with.


It doesn't help.

using tapatalk.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

Great job, autoportraits can be a pain. 
I don't know why but when I look the after, before photos, I prefer the unedited ones, with the darker shadow your face is a bit less round than in the edited one, which is more masculine IMOH, but without the comparaison I wouldn't have say anything... Great job!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 3, 2015)

Good job .  Hope it's okay to comment...Your eyes look naturally relaxed in the blue shirt shot,  but not as much in the jean jacket shot.  The way you are holding your jacket is a little odd imo.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 3, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Good job .  Hope it's okay to comment...Your eyes look naturally relaxed in the blue shirt shot,  but not as much in the jean jacket shot.  The way you are holding your jacket is a little odd imo.


Jacket grab gave me no heartburn (because-hey, it's a jean jacket!), but I do prefer the expression in the blue-shirt version.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

I try SOOOOOOOOO hard to close my eyes a bit when I take photos -- I just have intense serial killer eyes.

Pose was just fun, popped the collar and grabbed it, was just trying something different,  beats my "sexy" pose:


----------



## mmaria (Nov 4, 2015)

the last one is the best one 


seriously


----------



## Peeb (Nov 4, 2015)

I liked the last one too.

Peter Hurley might disagree, tho: Peter Hurley Shares His 'Most Incredible Tip for Looking Photogenic': Squinching


----------



## Donde (Nov 4, 2015)

Look like excellent self portraits to me. Now if you really want to go wild try the cool jean jacket with out a shirt underneath!


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 4, 2015)

Last one for me too. Nice all round though.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

Donde said:


> Look like excellent self portraits to me. Now if you really want to go wild try the cool jean jacket with out a shirt underneath!



no one wants to see that -- not until I'm closer to 5% BF*.









*this won't happen.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> I don't know why but when I look the after, before photos, I prefer the unedited ones, with the darker shadow your face is a bit less round than in the edited one, which is more masculine IMOH



there should be no difference between the two here in this regard... weird.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

Peeb said:


> I liked the last one too.





Bluffkin said:


> Last one for me too. Nice all round though.




interesting.  I have a few more where I was trying out this pose, I thought they all looked silly though.  I'll post some thumbs and see what you guys think.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

I like the last one, love your expression! 
You're cute.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

this aint horrible:


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

here it is with edits:




I don't know what to do with my hands Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


I also posted the lighting diagram in the first post for anyone curious.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 5, 2015)

no feedback on this one?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 5, 2015)

Needs more turtle neck sweaters


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> no feedback on this one?



Sexy elbow, dude!


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 5, 2015)

For the last one ; You seems to me more inconfortable, thinking something like, what the **** am I doing here, not sure of yourself about the posing. Thats the general look I get... But it's maybe just me.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 6, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> For the last one ; You seems to me more inconfortable, thinking something like, what the **** am I doing here, *not sure of yourself about the posing.* Thats the general look I get... But it's maybe just me.



Who in the heck is sure about their posing in a self-paraitrat??? I look like a dipwad, and that's only taking head shots of myself!


----------



## charchri4 (Nov 6, 2015)

I think the shots are very well done and when the girl says you are cute you need to listen to her advice!


----------



## JoeW (Nov 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I try SOOOOOOOOO hard to close my eyes a bit when I take photos -- I just have intense serial killer eyes.
> 
> Pose was just fun, popped the collar and grabbed it, was just trying something different,  beats my "sexy" pose:


Ah yes...."Blue Ice"!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Who in the heck is sure about their posing in a self-paraitrat??? I look like a dipwad, and that's only taking head shots of myself!



are these things working???


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 6, 2015)

You better quit while you're ahead! lol

I think the first one is nicely done and you look approachable, you have a great smile.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> are these things working???




That is a great "Hey look there's a camera there, that's neat!"


----------



## nhilcissistic (Nov 8, 2015)

Do you accept interns? Cause i'd definitely want to work with you and learn from you. These are awesome photos!


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 11, 2015)

3rd one looks like you makeup on (foundation). Again, I preferred it pre-edit.


----------

